# Results: Bikes, Boogie, and BBQ - Gastonia,NC



## Finney (Aug 29, 2009)

Several forum members there.

But a Big Congratulations to Tim Pattan (SwampSauce)

*Grand Champion: Swamp Sauce Smokers*
Reserve Champion: Big Mo from Aho

Overall:
1 Swamp Sauce Smokers
2 Big Mo from Aho
3 Red White & Que
4 Triple J BBQ
5 Bubba's & Son
6 Butts and Breastts
7 BS Pitmeisters
8 Smoky Mountain Smoker's
9 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
10 Sceamin Nite Hog BBQ
11 Lake Wylie Smokers
12 Pickin' Porkers
13 Sauced! BBQ Team
14 Appalachian Q Crew
15 Kings Cookin
16 2 Smokin' Bubbas
17 EB's Bar-B-Que
18 P & C Smoke-A-Holics
19 Good Ole Boys' CountryBB
20 Tater Bugs Bar-B-Que
21 Billy T's BBQ
22 Keifer's BBQ
23 Ray's Country Smokehouse
24 Bayou Poker Smokers
25 Mountain Magic CountryBB
26 All Nighters
27 Smokin' Hot Butts & Rac
28 M&M
29 Bite Me BBQ
30 Flame Master G's BBQ
31 Big E's BBQ
32 Phat Daddy's BBQ
33 Mac's Speed Shop
34 Nephew's BBQ
35 Barbee-Q
36 Pick Ya Butt BBQ
37 Pappy's Pig



Chicken:
1 BS Pitmeisters
2 Swamp Sauce Smokers
3 Tater Bugs Bar-B-Que
4 Butts and Breastts
5 All Nighters
6 Lake Wylie Smokers
7 Big Mo from Aho
8 Good Ole Boys' CountryBB
9 2 Smokin' Bubbas
10 Big E's BBQ
11 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
12 Billy T's BBQ
13 Red White & Que
14 Mountain Magic CountryBB
15 Bubba's & Son
16 Triple J BBQ
17 EB's Bar-B-Que
18 Flame Master G's BBQ
19 Pickin' Porkers
20 Kings Cookin
21 Smokin' Hot Butts & Rac
22 Sceamin Nite Hog BBQ
23 Smoky Mountain Smoker's
24 Keifer's BBQ
25 M&M
26 Bite Me BBQ
27 Sauced! BBQ Team
28 Ray's Country Smokehouse
29 Phat Daddy's BBQ
30 Nephew's BBQ
31 Bayou Poker Smokers
32 Appalachian Q Crew
33 Mac's Speed Shop
34 Barbee-Q
35 Pick Ya Butt BBQ
36 P & C Smoke-A-Holics


 Ribs:
1 Butts and Breastts
2 Bayou Poker Smokers
3 Big Mo from Aho
4 Kings Cookin
5 Lake Wylie Smokers
6 Swamp Sauce Smokers
7 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
8 Bubba's & Son
9 Red White & Que
10 Sceamin Nite Hog BBQ
11 Triple J BBQ
12 Appalachian Q Crew
13 Pappy's Pig
14 Sauced! BBQ Team
15 Smoky Mountain Smoker's
16 Keifer's BBQ
17 Smokin' Hot Butts & Rac
18 EB's Bar-B-Que
19 Good Ole Boys' CountryBB
20 2 Smokin' Bubbas
21 Billy T's BBQ
22 P & C Smoke-A-Holics
23 M&M
24 BS Pitmeisters
25 Pickin' Porkers
26 All Nighters
27 Phat Daddy's BBQ
28 Barbee-Q
29 Mountain Magic CountryBB
30 Bite Me BBQ
31 Ray's Country Smokehouse
32 Tater Bugs Bar-B-Que
33 Nephew's BBQ
34 Flame Master G's BBQ
35 Big E's BBQ
36 Mac's Speed Shop
37 Pick Ya Butt BBQ



Pork:
1 Big Mo from Aho
2 P & C Smoke-A-Holics
3 Billy T's BBQ
4 All Nighters
5 Triple J BBQ
6 EB's Bar-B-Que
7 Bubba's & Son
8 Smoky Mountain Smoker's
9 Ray's Country Smokehouse
10 Appalachian Q Crew
11 Lake Wylie Smokers
12 Flame Master G's BBQ
13 Swamp Sauce Smokers
14 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
15 BS Pitmeisters
16 Pickin' Porkers
17 Kings Cookin
18 Nephew's BBQ
19 Mountain Magic CountryBB
20 Bite Me BBQ
21 Red White & Que
22 Good Ole Boys' CountryBB
23 Butts and Breastts
24 Tater Bugs Bar-B-Que
25 2 Smokin' Bubbas
26 Sauced! BBQ Team
27 Phat Daddy's BBQ
28 M&M
29 Bayou Poker Smokers
30 Big E's BBQ
31 Sceamin Nite Hog BBQ
32 Smokin' Hot Butts & Rac
33 Barbee-Q
34 Keifer's BBQ
35 Pick Ya Butt BBQ
36 Mac's Speed Shop
37 Pappy's Pig


 Brisket:
1 Red White & Que
2 Triple J BBQ
3 Swamp Sauce Smokers
4 Bubba's & Son
5 Sauced! BBQ Team
6 Keifer's BBQ
7 Ray's Country Smokehouse
8 Pickin' Porkers
9 Appalachian Q Crew
10 Sceamin Nite Hog BBQ
11 P & C Smoke-A-Holics
12 Smoky Mountain Smoker's
13 Butts and Breastts
14 BS Pitmeisters
15 Tater Bugs Bar-B-Que
16 Smokin' Hot Butts & Rac
17 Mountain Magic CountryBB
18 Mac's Speed Shop
19 2 Smokin' Bubbas
20 Bite Me BBQ
21 M&M
22 Bayou Poker Smokers
23 Good Ole Boys' CountryBB
24 Big Mo from Aho
25 Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ
26 EB's Bar-B-Que
27 Kings Cookin
28 Pick Ya Butt BBQ
29 Big E's BBQ
30 Phat Daddy's BBQ
31 Barbee-Q
32 Flame Master G's BBQ
33 Lake Wylie Smokers
34 Pappy's Pig
35 Nephew's BBQ
36 Billy T's BBQ
37 All Nighters


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 29, 2009)

Great job Tim!!  This should make the giveaway segment even better!!     8)  8)  8)


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like you were in the BBQ Zone this weekend, Tim. Congrats my friend.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats Tim!!  Well done!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2009)

WOOOOT!!! Just awesome awesome!!!!

WTG TIM!!!!
You rock and so does swamp sauce!


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Had a great weekend. The wife and kids along with my mom and dad wrere all there with me. That makes it even better! Have a few pictures ill post later.


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 30, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures:
Kids with the hardware.






On the stage with grand trophy.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats to all who got calls.


----------

